# Dayan or Moyu? And some other questions



## Destro (Apr 28, 2014)

I cant decide which to buy bcoz others say dayan is the best while others will say moyu is way better than dayan. Also,which is the best dayan cube and best moyu cube?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 28, 2014)

In my opinion, most Moyu cubes are designed mainly for faster solvers (sub-12.5ish). Whereas, Dayan can be used for both faster and solver solvers alike. Although, at recent competitions I've been to, the majority of cubes (60-65%) are now Moyu.

Overall, I just think it's a wiser choice to buy Moyu cubes when you are at a level that matches Moyu cubes.


----------



## Jihu Mun (Apr 28, 2014)

It's personal preference. However, the moyu cubes seem to be more popular now, and it is breaking some world records such as the 3x3 average.

The most popular dayan cube is the zhanchi and the most popular moyu cube is probably the weilong.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Apr 28, 2014)

I am definetely not a world class solver (average 20) but I love the Moyu Weilong, but the Dayan Zhanchi is also an excellent cube! Buy whichever, but the Moyu cubes might be a bit fast for you!


----------



## natezach728 (Apr 28, 2014)

Honestly, it all comes down to personal preference. Like ChickenWrap said, moyu cubes may be a bit fast for you. I'm almost a sub 11 solver, and the Moyu Weilong is a little too fast for me. I use a 55mm Zhanchi. Many people may disagree with this, but when you just start speed cubing, don't get world class cubes. They aren't going to make you faster because world class people use it, you get fast from finding a cube that fits you and practicing.


----------



## Destro (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks guys, btw i can solve it in 1:45 not impressive so which is a better cube for a person like me? (My hands r kinda small so which size is the best for my hands?)


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 28, 2014)

Destro said:


> I cant decide which to buy bcoz others say dayan is the best while others will say moyu is way better than dayan. Also,which is the best dayan cube and best moyu cube?








Thought this might help.
(this is one of my older videos, they are more planned out nowadays)


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 28, 2014)

Jihu Mun said:


> It's personal preference. However, the moyu cubes seem to be more popular now, and it is breaking some world records such as the 3x3 average.
> 
> The most popular dayan cube is the zhanchi and the most popular moyu cube is probably the weilong.



The Guhong is also very popular


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 28, 2014)

I remember when the zhanchi came out and people said what you guys are saying about moyu cubes now...
Hardware is still improving so just get the best you can so you can keep up with it, I guess


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 28, 2014)

Dayan.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 28, 2014)

Dayan LingYun :3 ohhh wait, that died... Dayan ZhanChi!!


----------



## typeman5 (Apr 28, 2014)

mini moyu weilong!
mine is controlable and fast


----------



## Ulbert (Apr 28, 2014)

typeman5 said:


> mini moyu weilong!
> mine is controlable and fast


Isn't that like saying "slow and fast" haha...


----------



## aHappyAsian (May 3, 2014)

I agree if you mod a guhong and then lube it its amazing. I modded mine and i prefer it over my friends weilong.


----------



## Marco Cuber (May 3, 2014)

Moyu is now obviously the most dominant brand right now but then again they are still in the middle of producing a 5x5,6x6,Pyra and a Skewb so if those turn out good (I am quite sure that they will be) they will wipe out the other brands.
But some of the older cubers that are too lazy or lacking on greens are just sticking with Zhanchis or Fangcuns,etc.


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 3, 2014)

My weilong sucks, I've never really been a fan.

Right now I'm back to using a zhanchi as my main, it's all personal preference, nowadays all top cubes are pretty much of the same quality.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 3, 2014)

Well, it all depends. For me, I use a Moyu Huanying. But does that mean moyu is 'better'? No.

Also, megaminx. Moyu has no megaminx. Dayan wins in that aspect.


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2014)

I appreciate your replys but which cube is cheaper? (My lucky pb is 1min 17 secs normal pb is 1 min 40 secs using unlubed rubiks brand) Btw,which cube should i get for my 1st speedcube? (Any brand welcome)


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2014)

Is qj =moyu? (I think so bcoz both of em have long ) long means dragon in Chinese.


----------



## EzCuber (May 9, 2014)

Destro said:


> I appreciate your replys but which cube is cheaper? (My lucky pb is 1min 17 secs normal pb is 1 min 40 secs using unlubed rubiks brand) Btw,which cube should i get for my 1st speedcube? (Any brand welcome)



Depending on the cube, Moyu is USUALLY cheaper. As for your first cube, I recommend a Shengshou Aurora. You can get it at ezspeedcubes.com


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 9, 2014)

Destro said:


> I appreciate your replys but which cube is cheaper? (My lucky pb is 1min 17 secs normal pb is 1 min 40 secs using unlubed rubiks brand) Btw,which cube should i get for my 1st speedcube? (Any brand welcome)


The most popular/best quality cubes from each brand are Dayan: Zhanchi and Moyu: WeiLong. My first speedcube was the Zhanchi and the transition from a Rubik's brand was awesome! I recommend the Zhanchi for any beginners because it is fast, yet controllable, and great to learn fingertricks on. It also allows the ability to go to faster cubes such as any Moyu cube, or the ShuangRen.


----------



## FailCuber (May 9, 2014)

I don't really get it when a world class speedcubers uses that cube to do world record then everyone uses it.


----------



## typeman5 (May 9, 2014)

I personally like my moyu cubes better


----------



## Future Cuber (May 9, 2014)

Destro said:


> Is qj =moyu? (I think so bcoz both of em have long ) long means dragon in Chinese.



YJ Is Moyu not Qj
I think yj bought moyu ...or its the other way around ;p


----------



## yoinneroid (May 9, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> YJ Is Moyu not Qj
> I think yj bought moyu ...or its the other way around ;p



afaik it's yj creates moyu


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2014)

Sorry, I should have typed yongjun. That way i won't make mistakes. Btw whats the difference between weilong and chilong and sulong? (I hope they make talong or 大龙 next) (which means.big dragon)


----------



## Blurry (May 9, 2014)

@SolveThatCube That T Perm in the video was executed VERY fast.. Might need to try out the Weilong.


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 9, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> The most popular/best quality cubes from each brand are Dayan: Zhanchi and Moyu: WeiLong. My first speedcube was the Zhanchi and the transition from a Rubik's brand was awesome! I recommend the Zhanchi for any beginners because it is fast, yet controllable, and great to learn fingertricks on. It also allows the ability to go to faster cubes such as any Moyu cube, or the ShuangRen.



I don't understand, people have been saying for years that the ZhanChi is too uncontrollable. Because there's a faster cube, that makes it fine?


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 10, 2014)

So many great cubes to choose from that I can barely pick a favourite. IMO the original GuHong is just as good as the ZhanChi, WeiLong or any other popular cube.

No matter what 'good' 3x3 you pick these days it shouldn't hold you back.


----------



## Tahrbo (May 10, 2014)

Destro said:


> Sorry, I should have typed yongjun. That way i won't make mistakes. Btw whats the difference between weilong and chilong and sulong? (I hope they make talong or 大龙 next) (which means.big dragon)



The Weilong is considered top-of-the-line as far as cubes go (along with the Zhanchi).

Moyu makes the Weilong, while its parent company YJ makes both the Chilong and Sulong.

YJ is the budget/introductory brand, and Moyu is its high-end brand.

Analogy:
YJ would be like Chevrolet or Honda
Moyu would be like Cadillac or Acura

So the Weilong is in a different class from the Sulong and Chilong (despite the apparent similarity in their names).

The differences between the Sulong and Chilong are that the Chilong is a revision of the Sulong, with torpedoes added (anti-popping) and tracks on the edge pieces.

I should mention that I own a stickerless YJ Yulong and I absolutely love it. The Yulong is an adaptation of the Chilong that allows for stickerless versions to be made. I really like the quality of the plastic, which is better (in my opinion) than the quality of the plastic in the stickerless Zhanchis that I own. The stickerless Yulong is a very good cube for the money. In this one case at least I think that this is a budget cube but despite that it's also a very solid choice.

I should also mention however that I'm not sure a stickered Yulong would be as good. The plastic on my stickerless is extremely glossy and smooth, and I'm not sure that a standard black Yulong would feel the same, even though cube color shouldn't result in any differences.


----------



## Destro (May 10, 2014)

Is yj chilong a nice cube? (Bcoz its cheaper im wondering if its a cube that deserves to go to the trash)


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 10, 2014)

Destro said:


> Is yj chilong a nice cube? (Bcoz its cheaper im wondering if its a cube that deserves to go to the trash)


The ChiLong is a good cube but the YuLong is better.


----------



## DoctorPepper (May 10, 2014)

Destro said:


> Is yj chilong a nice cube? (Bcoz its cheaper im wondering if its a cube that deserves to go to the trash)



All the YJ cubes are great but i agree with Tina the Yulong is amazing. Feels like a Weilong


----------



## Tahrbo (May 10, 2014)

DoctorPepper said:


> All the YJ cubes are great but i agree with Tina the Yulong is amazing. Feels like a Weilong



Another vote here (kinda redundant) in support of the Yulong. It does NOT feel like a cheap cube. I wish they made a mini version but the regular one is already a smidge smaller than your standard 57mm, so I think it clocks in at around 56mm.

If they made a 54mm of it, my small man hands would be in heaven.


----------



## Destro (May 10, 2014)

DoctorPepper said:


> Ung street na may LBC dude diretso ka lang then look for the Andrea building. Dun un



Tnx! I bought a chilong from pcs .Great cube, I want to throw my rubiks brand but how do i tension it properly?


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 10, 2014)

*Dayan or Moyu?*



DoctorPepper said:


> All the YJ cubes are great but i agree with Tina the Yulong is amazing. Feels like a Weilong



This. If money is an issue it's the best choice IMO.



Destro said:


> how do i tension it properly?



A bit long winded but I take all the cubies out, then pull the centres away from the core and adjust till all tensions are equal. Then reassemble and adjust tensions by 1/4 turn at a time until you have the puzzle the way you want it.


----------



## Destro (May 13, 2014)

Sure. anyway,should I get stickerless or a stickered zhanchi? (I won't compete coz im too slow to join anyway)


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 13, 2014)

Destro said:


> Sure. anyway,should I get stickerless or a stickered zhanchi? (I won't compete coz im too slow to join anyway)



If you can solve a 3x3 in less than 2 minutes then I encourage you to go to a competition. That being said, I prefer stickered cubes instead of stickerless mainly because of the competition thing but also because I don't like the colors on most stickerless cubes and you can't really change those like you can change stickers.


----------



## Tahrbo (May 15, 2014)

TinaIsAwesome said:


> If you can solve a 3x3 in less than 2 minutes then I encourage you to go to a competition. That being said, I prefer stickered cubes instead of stickerless mainly because of the competition thing but also because I don't like the colors on most stickerless cubes and you can't really change those like you can change stickers.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem! Yeah, your times will go up for a while but they will at some point start dropping.



The colors on a stickerless cube tend to look... off. So I agree with Tina on that note. The first time I ever saw a stickerless cube, I thought it looked as junky as hell and I assumed it was a cheap knockoff.

That being said, something I really like about a stickerless cube is the fact that you can't accidentally scratch or nick a sticker on it. You can put the cube in your pocket, keep some spare change or some keys in the same pocket, and you'll only scuff the plastic. There are no stickers to mar. If you put a cube in your pocket I don't recommend you put anything else in it, but there you have it.

I have found that I like the color of the plastic on a stickerless YJ/Moyu cube to that of the plastic on a Dayan. The white plastic is more opaque and shinier, at least in my opinion, and I think it looks better as a result.


----------



## Destro (May 16, 2014)

Which do u guys prefer (4x4): aosu, shensu or the weisu? (Also what ur opinions for each cube?)


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 16, 2014)

Destro said:


> Which do u guys prefer (4x4): aosu, shensu or the weisu? (Also what ur opinions for each cube?)


I don't have any of them yet, but most people like the Aosu the best.


----------



## Shah (May 16, 2014)

Destro said:


> Which do u guys prefer (4x4): aosu, shensu or the weisu? (Also what ur opinions for each cube?)



AoSu.


----------



## Future Cuber (May 16, 2014)

Destro said:


> Which do u guys prefer (4x4): aosu, shensu or the weisu? (Also what ur opinions for each cube?)




aosu ..and the shensu sucks (cubeorcubes video)


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 16, 2014)

Destro said:


> Which do u guys prefer (4x4): aosu, shensu or the weisu? (Also what ur opinions for each cube?)



Question, why did you post this in this thread? There is a separate thread for puzzle requests. That being said the best 4x4 is hands down the AoSu. It's very smooth, doesn't lock-up and unlike the WeiSu, it doesn't pop. Besides popping the WeiSu locks-up a lot and the Shensu is just terrible. But if you're looking for a cheaper option the ShengShou 4x4 is also an option. But if the want the best 4x4, it's the AoSu.


----------



## Future Cuber (May 16, 2014)

TinaIsAwesome said:


> Question, why did you post this in this thread? There is a separate thread for puzzle requests. That being said the best 4x4 is hands down the AoSu. It's very smooth, doesn't lock-up and unlike the WeiSu, it doesn't pop. Besides popping the WeiSu locks-up a lot and the Shensu is just terrible. But if you're looking for a cheaper option the ShengShou 4x4 is also an option. But if the want the best 4x4, it's the AoSu.



Modded shengshou 4x4 , I think is quite faster that the moyu aosu
but modding is a pain in your rear


----------



## Cubesensei (May 18, 2014)

my experience with dayan zhanchi is not that well. it pops all the time if u dont know how to handle it well. my friend pops my too much i am really annoyed. i try to speed solve with it but i cant release my full potential with it, having to worry about popping. ugh, im like a sub 45 with this cube and only using a bit of f2l. i am hoping my weilong will at least get me to a sub 30 in a few days( which will come in like 2 days, ordered it on amazon) also. the interior of the two cubes are different. the torpedos of the zhanchi are so small compared to the weilong design


----------



## GuRoux (May 19, 2014)

Cubesensei said:


> my experience with dayan zhanchi is not that well. it pops all the time if u dont know how to handle it well. my friend pops my too much i am really annoyed. i try to speed solve with it but i cant release my full potential with it, having to worry about popping. ugh, im like a sub 45 with this cube and only using a bit of f2l. i am hoping my weilong will at least get me to a sub 30 in a few days( which will come in like 2 days, ordered it on amazon) also. the interior of the two cubes are different. the torpedos of the zhanchi are so small compared to the weilong design


make sure the cube is equally tensioned and not too loose. Usually a lack of lubrication also leads to much worse preformance.


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (May 19, 2014)

my mains have been Dayans and Moyu/YJ, and i want to say the next:
in speed, i think that the average Moyu is faster than the average Dayan 
in stickers, i think Moyu's stickers are more aesthetic and durable than Dayan's stickers
in control, i think that the average Dayan is more controllable than the average Moyu 
in plastic quality, they are almost the same (i know it because i have lubed both with silicone spray and silicone oil, the plastic gets worn almost in the same form in both of them)
in conclusion:
i think that the average Moyu is better than the average Dayan, but it is a matter of personal likes, because if you can't handle the higher speed of Moyu and you feel really comfortable with the stability of the Dayan, you will do better with a Dayan, even if technically the Moyu is better in most of the items


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 19, 2014)

Cubesensei said:


> my experience with dayan zhanchi is not that well. it pops all the time if u dont know how to handle it well. my friend pops my too much i am really annoyed. i try to speed solve with it but i cant release my full potential with it, having to worry about popping. ugh, im like a sub 45 with this cube and only using a bit of f2l. i am hoping my weilong will at least get me to a sub 30 in a few days( which will come in like 2 days, ordered it on amazon) also. the interior of the two cubes are different. the torpedos of the zhanchi are so small compared to the weilong design


If you are only sub 45, a Zhanchi does not hold you back. Either you don't know how to use it, or you have the tensions too loose. A WeiLong will not get you to sub 30 in a couple of days, it may shave your times a second, but that is it. Remember than Feliks broke the world record with a Zhanchi.


----------



## Cubesensei (May 19, 2014)

yup, i tried all the tensions and i lubed mine too. loose tension just cant corner cut and mid tension is iffyish and a little tighter is just a nightmare



Rocky0701 said:


> If you are only sub 45, a Zhanchi does not hold you back. Either you don't know how to use it, or you have the tensions too loose. A WeiLong will not get you to sub 30 in a couple of days, it may shave your times a second, but that is it. Remember than Feliks broke the world record with a Zhanchi.



well, u might be right, but i noticed how i have to fix the cube so i can turn it the way i wanted in a solve, so ya. XD


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 19, 2014)

Cubesensei said:


> my experience with dayan zhanchi is not that well. it pops all the time if u dont know how to handle it well. my friend pops my too much i am really annoyed. i try to speed solve with it but i cant release my full potential with it, having to worry about popping. ugh, im like a sub 45 with this cube and only using a bit of f2l. i am hoping my weilong will at least get me to a sub 30 in a few days( which will come in like 2 days, ordered it on amazon) also. the interior of the two cubes are different. the torpedos of the zhanchi are so small compared to the weilong design



The Zhanchi is an amazing cube. Popping = bad turning. You need to tighten your cube and I know it's been said already, but you need to tension all the sides properly and lube it. A lot of beginners I know avoid tensioning as much as possible but it's an essential skill you need to acquire. WeiLong's, much like all the cubes of this generation, are physically impossible to pop unless your finger somehow slips in between the pieces during a solve and pops a piece out. But that only happens like once in 100 solves if at all. And one last thing, getting a better cube will not magically drop your times 15 seconds. It may drop your times slightly but don't fall under the assumption that it's the cube not the cuber. The cube can only take you so far. Sorry if this comes across a bit harsh, I'm not trying to be. I just want to help and it just annoys me when people think that getting a better cube will magically turn them into Feliks. I know that's not what you meant but still it all comes down to practice and how much effort you put in. Happy cubing.


----------



## FailCuber (May 19, 2014)

I say that doing your F2l is very improtant for improving your speed


----------



## Destro (May 20, 2014)

IMO, cubes dont make a person a speedcuber, i let my friend borrow my chilong but he can solve it in 1:45 while I can solve it in 1:20 using f2l (still getting used to).


----------



## Cubesensei (May 20, 2014)

Destro said:


> IMO, cubes dont make a person a speedcuber, i let my friend borrow my chilong but he can solve it in 1:45 while I can solve it in 1:20 using f2l (still getting used to).



word, it took me like 1: 48 secs for f2l at first, now i can do it in 50 secs with 7 f2l algorithms and a little oll. i mastered the beginner way first


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 20, 2014)

You guys will get like sub 45 soon  pretty much once you get past initially getting used to F2L, you speed up a ton.


----------



## EzCuber (May 21, 2014)

Tahrbo said:


> The Weilong is considered top-of-the-line as far as cubes go (along with the Zhanchi).
> 
> Moyu makes the Weilong, while its parent company YJ makes both the Chilong and Sulong.
> 
> ...



I used to use a black Yulong as my OH and 3x3 main. I also own a stickerless Yulong and have to say the quality is the same.


----------

